# Most Prized Cigar In Your Collection?



## maputo (Jul 10, 2008)

If you were to go through your entire collection of cigars what would be the most prized cigar you have, the one you have been saving and salivating over for years (if you are into that kinda thing). Just curious to what you guys have locked away from prying eyes. :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a Don Carlos, I think 30th anniversary from Fred (macms). I've been hanging onto it for a while.

Don't ask Da Klugs or Chibnkr this question, I don't feel like crying myself to sleep tonight. :r


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

im going to have to say my montecristo #2 cc's...


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, the most prized isn't the best. My father picked up a Monte White for me a couple years ago because I had mentioned I like Montes. So it's sitting top shelf with my Opus and Pardons.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

About a month ago I realized whatever I was waiting for was never going to happen so I started getting into my prized cigars - opus, PAM, Tat, VSG, CC's, etc. I haven't regretted it yet.


----------



## Cozy (Feb 4, 2008)

Mad. Opus X BBMF and Senior Blend


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

1994 Bolivar Belicoso Fina...I hope to light it up after a Yankees victory when I go to the "Holy Land" (Yankee Stadium) later this summer


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

If I absolutely had to pick the cigars I treasure it would be my 07 and 08 CCs. Most of my CCs are aged but the new ones are special because the aging isoccuring on my watch. No idea why that makes them more special to me but it does.


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Addiction said:


> If I absolutely had to pick the cigars I treasure it would be my 07 and 08 CCs. Most of my CCs are aged but the new ones are special because the aging isoccuring on my watch. No idea why that makes them more special to me but it does.


:tpd:word. These are the coolest to me.


----------



## kylej1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Probably my 4 year old Opus, that I will light up when I finish my Masters(2 more years of regular college, 2 of graduate).


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

A box of Tatuaje Havana Cazadores with the box code from my daughter's birth month and year.


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

A sampler of Padrons my wife gave me for Christmas 2 years ago.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

AD720 said:


> About a month ago I realized whatever I was waiting for was never going to happen so I started getting into my prized cigars - opus, PAM, Tat, VSG, CC's, etc. I haven't regretted it yet.


I've kind of been doing this myself lately as I was holding on to more sticks than I could possibly have special occasions. My attitude lately has been, I might as well smoke them now because who knows if I will get hit by a bus tomorrow and than my most prized cigars will be on a table at a garage sale.:hn Than again I don't have anything too crazy either. Mostly what I have been holding on to was some Anejos, PANs, PAMs and a couple of CCs. 
Although if I had something like a BBMF, Chili Pepper or some other rare sticks that are not easy to come by than I would hold on to those and I would probably save that for something like the birth of my first child or something along those lines. 
As of right now I am smoking what I please and enjoying them while I can.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah, I got a 1950s Blackstone thanks to DBall. Dan is the man. It might be nothing to him, but this stick is sitting in my humi just waiting for the right moment. thanks brother.

EDIT: I have a Punch Rare Corojo that has been resting for over a year. It might be horrible by this point, but I'm ready to try it soon. Waiting for the right occasion.


----------



## TomHagen (Feb 18, 2008)

1_A prototype Cohiba Siglo 6, un-banded, rolled before they were released.

1a_First run Padron 1926 40th Anniversary.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

I haven't been in it long enough to have anything ultra-aged or super-exclusive..... but I'd have to say my pile of Davidoff products always makes me happy. The scent of a mound of Davidoff Perfectos is always prized IMO... Perhaps my last two 1+ year old Habanos Torres ultra-premium corona gordas.... those are rolled sex also.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Two way tie...

Tatuaje La Maravilla

and

An autographed DPG sampler box given to me from a dear friend


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

AD720 said:


> About a month ago I realized whatever I was waiting for was never going to happen so I started getting into my prized cigars - opus, PAM, Tat, VSG, CC's, etc. I haven't regretted it yet.


:tpd:


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I've been saving some Padron 40ths and 80ths for my brother's wedding...they'll be destroyed next week. I'm not if they qualify as 'prized' since I only acquired them 2 weeks ago.


----------



## doc8466 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a box of Puros Indios Pyramide #1 from '98. I only smoke that stick on Memorial day.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

My OpusX 2007 Chilli Pepper out of the Opus22 box gifted to me by Chris (Owner of Philly Smoke Shop).
and 
My Avo 22 Original Release.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

My most prized cigar is what ever a friend gives me to smoke -- doesn't matter if it's an 07 Boli PC or an ultra-rare "Diplomatic" Cohiba Robusto.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Right now, my most prized is probably the Casa Fuente house smoke that I picked up at a Vegas Herf with some buddies. It would be the God Of Fire Tubo, but I smoked that one during the herf.
Scott


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I have one Don Candido that was gifted by a good friend. This cigar is scheduled for August 17th - the second anniversary of the largest single bombing in CS history. Look it up if you don't believe me.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

joed said:


> I have one Don Candido that was gifted by a good friend. This cigar is scheduled for August 17th - the second anniversary of the largest single bombing in CS history. Look it up if you don't believe me.


That was pure devastation! 

Pretty special day for you too, Joe?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> Right now, my most prized is probably the Casa Fuente house smoke that I picked up at a Vegas Herf with some buddies. It would be the God Of Fire Tubo, but I smoked that one during the herf.
> Scott


Where were you at Socal? I hope you make it next year!

My most prized cigar? All of em! I havea great pile of cigars gifted to me by friends that I take out and look at sometime...everynow and then I smoke one. Like on Saturday I smoked a Sig V gifted to me by the Professor in a MAW/PIF. Sheer bliss:ss


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I've got a job now  So trying to find time to go to weekend herfs is not easy  I hope things are going well with you. I had this vegas herf planned for a while, so I went to that.. I don't exactly recall when the so cal herf was? I hope you're doing well chica!
Scott


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> I've got a job now  So trying to find time to go to weekend herfs is not easy  I hope things are going well with you. I had this vegas herf planned for a while, so I went to that.. I don't exactly recall when the so cal herf was? I hope you're doing well chica!
> Scott


Doing great-next SoCal herf is end of June beginning of July-plan ahead


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

I have some fancy-schmansy Partagas in a glass tube, with green bands. Gonna wait about 10 years to torch it :ss


----------



## frogman18 (Jul 2, 2007)

I have 5 Monte #4's, 3 Monte #2's and a PSP2 that im saving for a special occasion because its going to be a long time before i can get more. On top of that the person that picked them up for me payed twice the going price for them so im saving them for awhile, but at least they are the real deal from what i can tell.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

My most prized cigar is probably the cigar that is worth the lest amount of money. It is a Perdomo Reserve Sungrown Torpedo. The reason it is so special to me is that I rolled it  We had a rolling event at the shop I work at, and Raul Agulera, Perdomo's top roller, showed me how to roll a cigar while Nick Perdomo translated for me...it was a FANTASTIC day!!!


----------



## Starchild (Jul 14, 2008)

Bobb said:


> My most prized cigar is probably the cigar that is worth the lest amount of money. It is a Perdomo Reserve Sungrown Torpedo. The reason it is so special to me is that I rolled it  We had a rolling event at the shop I work at, and Raul Agulera, Perdomo's top roller, showed me how to roll a cigar while Nick Perdomo translated for me...it was a FANTASTIC day!!!


That's cool


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

The Professor said:


> My most prized cigar is what ever a friend gives me to smoke -- doesn't matter if it's an 07 Boli PC or an ultra-rare "Diplomatic" Cohiba Robusto.


That always makes for a wonderful smoke! :tu
On the rarer-side, I've been sitting on an '04 Toboada Salomomes that's a Cohiba/Partagas blend, rolled by Rudolfo Toboada himself, and an '89 Juan Lopez Patricia. Those came by the way of a _very_ generous Secret Santa a few years back (who _really_ knows his stuff). He knows who he is, and I still can't thank him enough!! :tu


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Mine is a very, very fake Cohiba, type unknown, really. The reason its so special is my dad gave it to me. One of his buddies went to Aruba and picked up for him. He gifted it to me. It sits, aging, in the bottom of my humidor, right next to the Opuses. Dunno when I'll smoke it, but I sure as hell will torch that sucker, even though its fake.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

It's a tie. Have a bunch of them with lil white add on labels with pencil scribbles denoting who they came from.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> It's a tie. Have a bunch of them with lil white add on labels with pencil scribbles denoting who they came from.


:tpd::ss


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

Most prized cigar is the one I'm going to choose next & smoke.

Whatever it is.

:tu


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

mine has to be the 2 Litto Gomez Oriental Oscuro i have ...i was told by the LFD rep they only 4 cabs of them we're ever made:ss


----------



## maputo (Jul 10, 2008)

TomHagen said:


> 1_A prototype Cohiba Siglo 6, un-banded, rolled before they were released.
> 
> 1a_First run Padron 1926 40th Anniversary.


Wow how did you happen to come across those sticks if u don't mind me asking?:dr


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

Zino Platinum Barrel Tubo that my girlfriend brought me from Las Vegas


----------



## Ozz1113 (Feb 13, 2008)

Edmundo Dantes 109.



ScottishSmoker said:


> 1994 Bolivar Belicoso Fina...I hope to light it up after a Yankees victory when I go to the "Holy Land" (Yankee Stadium) later this summer


Sounds great!
What game are you seeing?


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

probably a 2004 opus x that footbag bombed me with...


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

It was my Upmann Coronas Junior and the two Cohiba Siglo III I had purchased on Spring Break my juior year in high school. Now it is probably the Leon Churchill laying in there from my Senior Spring Break in the Dominican Republic(2006). Got 13 CCs last Thursday and I think my Punch and RyJ Short Churchill box pressed are pretty precious.. but I've smoked 5 and am having the Boli RC right now.. and the Monte #2 and an Edmundo Tubo are allocated for other people. As much as I prize these(its a forbidden fruit syndrome), I'd say there's a reason I can't find the ability to smoke the Leon. Probably when I graduate from MSU.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Yeah, I got a 1950s Blackstone thanks to DBall. Dan is the man. It might be nothing to him, but this stick is sitting in my humi just waiting for the right moment. thanks brother.


Just getting to read that is awesome... I'm glad you dig it, man! I'd say just smoke it... it certainly doesn't need to be aged. I'm guessing it's out of it's sick period... :r:r

As for me, I have a couple rare smokes that will get lit up at some point, thanks to the generosity of other BOTLs. That's what it's all about, isn't it?

:tu


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a 2004 GOF by Carlito Churchill that I'm saving for the day I _finally_ graduate with my PhD.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

xxx maduro, ffox fx eXtasy, don carlos lancero


----------



## hudaddy (Jul 15, 2008)

In 2005, I toured the Partagas Factory in Havana. As we proceeded through the guided tour, my buddy and I lagged in the back of the tour group and whispered to a torcedor if we could buy a stick for a Cuban peso (roughly 1 USD). 

The little old lady shrugged her shoulders without looking up and kept on rolling, so I put the peso on her desk and grabbed a freshly rolled stick. As we proceeded through the floor, I did it again and again with different torcedors, until my pockets were stuffed! The tour guide eventually caught on and had us stop.

However, I did make it out with a nice collection of miscellaneous CCs (not to mention the ones I bought at the factory store). I don't exactly know what these are, but they are undoubtedly my most prized cigars. These include several torpedos (they look just like my M2s), several robustos (no idea what they are), and a few that are identical to my Esplendidos.

These are the only CCs I know for 100% that are not fake!


----------



## TomHagen (Feb 18, 2008)

maputo said:


> Wow how did you happen to come across those sticks if u don't mind me asking?:dr


The Cohiba Siglo 6 proto was gifted to me by a special friend , (along with Por Larranga with mucho anos from a cabinet of 50 ~ smoked), who has become very close with the factory heads. He kind of traded it to me for some hand-baked Matzoh on Passover.:tu

The Padron was just the first 40th Anni that arrived at my B&M in the limited humidors, and has been sitting my personal humi ever since. This was actually gifted to me as well.

Gifts do make Cigars more precious!!!


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Mine is a black footed Opus XXX that was supposedly rolled for Carlito. Fuente sent a box down to a CF herf I attended back in 2000. Either way it's an 8 yr old XXX.


----------



## Lynchmeister (Aug 6, 2007)

My most prized cigar(s) in my collection are nothing special or out of the ordinary, but are most prized for sentimental reasons. 

A little background info. On my birthday last year, my wife stopped off at the local B&M and told them, "My husband likes maduros. His words exactly. Can you help me out?" They sent her home with with a Perdomo Reserve Maduro, a Brazilia Gol!, a Perdomo Habano Reserve, and a handful of Frescos, which she knew I enjoyed. I desperately wanted to leave them alone for a year and have them on my next birthday (excluding the Frescos), but I only managed about 9 months. They were all awesome smokes, but the Reserve Maduro really stood out to me and I told my wife so.

Fast forward to my 1 year wedding anniversary this past June. My wife gave me (among other non-cigar related gifts) three Perdomo Reserve Maduro belicosos wrapped in a little green ribbon. Awesome.


----------



## goldenboy1939 (Jun 12, 2007)

My special 'look but don't touch' selections would be my Padron 40th and 80th anniversary maduro sticks and my 2 year + aged CC Montecristo #2 and Edmundo. I have a camacho liberty from 06 sitting pretty in it's coffin that I guess I would bust out for that special moment. But really, isn't every chance you have to smoke a cigar 'that special moment' ?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

goldenboy1939 said:


> *My special 'look but don't touch' selections *would be my Padron 40th and 80th anniversary maduro sticks and my 2 year + aged CC Montecristo #2 and Edmundo. I have a camacho liberty from 06 sitting pretty in it's coffin that I guess I would bust out for that special moment. *But really, isn't every chance you have to smoke a cigar 'that special moment' *?


Then quit looking and start smoking!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Then quit looking and start smoking!


:tpd: Good Advice. No better time than the present.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Then quit looking and start smoking!


Amen brother! My motto is always buy two. One for now one for later!


----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

Edmundo Dantes Conde 109 that was gifted to me by a very generous BOTL in Mexico.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

A cigar gifted to me a while back from the late cashcow (Gorden).


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

An Ashton ESG that my wife gave to me for my first Father's Day this year. It will be smoked on the day my first children, twin girls due in December, are born.

That's my most prized one.


----------



## derekmckee (Jan 26, 2007)

No question my most prized cigar is the Mike Ditka Championship Series by Graycliff. I bought it sometime around Super XL and Almost enjoyed it After XLI, but I am saving for when the Chicago Bears win their next Superbowl. I kind of hope it does not sit around aging too long.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

I've got a decent selection of Opus that I'm planning to hold onto until my son graduates college (5 years from now) that are pretty special; but actually, I have a Padron 1926 that Patrick (Mr. Maduro) gave me 2 years ago when I was a flaming newbie. It was an incredibly nice gesture at the time when he gifted me with it and some other great smokes. I ended up sealing it in a glass cigar tube that I got later. Now that I've had it this long, I think I'll just hold onto it in the chance that we might have a smoke together someday. I just can't justify smoking it for any other reason. Oddly enough, I STILL have never tried a '26 - and that one has been in my humi staring at me for 2 years. Is that freakin' weird or what? :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

derekmckee said:


> ...but I am saving for when the Chicago Bears win their next Superbowl. I kind of hope it does not sit around aging too long.


Cool... let us know how that smokes in 80 years... :r:r


----------



## derekmckee (Jan 26, 2007)

DBall said:


> Cool... let us know how that smokes in 80 years... :r:r


:r it shouldn't be that long...I hope


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DBall said:


> Cool... let us know how that smokes in 80 years... :r:r


Which will be about 80 years sooner than the NY teams win the Super Bowl.  :r


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I have a couple that qualify, both gifts from the same BOTL: A Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru Pirate, and a Cohiba Siglo VI tubo.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

No Safe Queens Here. Everything is fair game. :ss


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Vorb said:


> Most prized cigar is the one I'm going to choose next & smoke.
> 
> Whatever it is.
> 
> :tu


:tpd:


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Which will be about 80 years sooner than the NY teams win the Super Bowl.  :r


Didn't the Giants win last year? :tg

However... I'm a Jets fan, so I figure I have a millennium or so to wait before they get any rings...


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

DBall said:


> Didn't the Giants win last year? :tg
> 
> However... I'm a Jets fan, so I figure I have a millennium or so to wait before they get any rings...


Ain't that the truth, so long as Peeington is their QB :r

What is the Jets fans weird obsession with Chad Peeington anywhoo?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DBall said:


> Didn't the Giants win last year? :tg
> 
> However... I'm a Jets fan, so I figure I have a millennium or so to wait before they get any rings...


Looks like the Jets might be getting ready to ride the "Favre Train".


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

My most prized cigar is not just one but everything in my "Prized Cigar Humidor" :r


----------



## jonharky3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Well as of right now it is 2005 Don Carlos God of Fire Robusto. Oh and I can't forget the Partagas Serie D no.4


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

I never put much thought into this, but this weekend, I was gifted a Cohiba Sublime 2004 Limitada Edition CC. I actually feel kind of bad... I gave the gentleman a Perdomo ESV 91 I had on hand, and he handed me back this stick... I looked at it and thought "Oh cool... a Cohiba" without much thought and thanked him. I had no idea the rarity of the stick until a day later.


----------



## PartagasIV (Sep 20, 2007)

Probably the two '83 ERDM panatelas larga I have tucked away


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Without a doubt it's the God of Fire that Arturo Fuente Jr. himself handed to me. He handed it to me after I handed him my credit card, but it's cool nontheless. I've already had one of them and it was spectacular.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

I had 5 or 6 really good premiums a few months ago. Ashton ESG, Fuente God of Fire, Opus X. 

Just smoked the last on on Friday... Fuente Hemingway Untold Story Maduro. Burned for over 3 1/2 hours. 

The best sticks I have right now are in the $10 range: (1) Padron 6K maduro, and (1) San Cristobol


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Most prized, based on value to me is the 3 Quintero Brevas I have. They are the remaining ones from what I had given out when my son was born over 4 years ago, and will be burned when he turns 18 or graduates from h.s.

As for other "special ones, I've got a CF TAA set from 2005 and 2007, an AF Edicion de Silvio that I received when we had a get together after a friend passed away in a car accident in April (he was a fellow smoker from another board I'm on), and a Forbidden X lancero that will die tonight at the CRA event here in MPLS.  Though I will say that every one of them is burnable at any time, as long as I have enough time to finish them and pay the proper attention to them while smoking.


----------



## Grumpy Dano (Jul 22, 2008)

:2 My Most Prized?.....

Would be my _*LAST*_ one if the economy ever got that bad.....


----------



## acruce (Dec 29, 2007)

C.C Cohiba and a C.C Montecristo I will smoke one when my son graduates high school and one when my daughter does.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Not so much a single cigar but in my collection I have what I call my "Frank Box". Frank "Jechelman" and myself have been sharing cigars back and forth, Washington to Texas for the past couple of years. Currently in the "Frank Box" is a couple of Tats including a RC 184, some AF's and others. More than the cigars I think it is the friendship which has evolved. Best prize of all.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

I have a Fuente Anejo Shark that I got earlier this year in a trade. I think Im going to save it for my son's 3rd birthday. I also got a Padron 80th in a trade that Im going to smoke next weekend in honor of my dad's 80th birthday


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

A few I got from Dave's wild monkey on Shaggy's newbie thread.:dr:dr


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Pepin Cojonu or the one Im about to smoke


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

> Bax said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the most prized isn't the best. My father picked up a Monte White for me a couple years ago because I had mentioned I like Montes. So it's sitting top shelf with my Opus and Pardons.


*:tpd:*
*I bought a fiver of the Monte White from JR Cigars and the deal was buy four for 19.99 and get the fifth one free + a fiver is sent to the troops. Great deal and a mighty fine smoke. I love them Cee Gars.*


----------



## Goz (Aug 26, 2006)

derekmckee said:


> No question my most prized cigar is the Mike Ditka Championship Series by Graycliff. I bought it sometime around Super XL and Almost enjoyed it After XLI, but I am saving for when the Chicago Bears win their next Superbowl. I kind of hope it does not sit around aging too long.


Make sure you have a stipulation in your will. Your beneficiary might be the one enjoying that cigar. Go Bears:hn


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

Probably my cremosas... or my pineapple white owls!


----------



## skullnrose (Feb 18, 2007)

Original release Avo 22's Bought em way back when I first got into cigars and had no real clue how to enjoy a cigar yet. Glad I was able to pick up a few more along the way.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

I have a few but none that I can single out.


----------



## dartplayer1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Mine is a tie.

Carlito Fuente Jr gave me one of his OpusX's in I think it was 2001 at a Herf in Kansas City he told me his OpusX's that he smokes have 7 years on them before they co in his humidor so that makes it around 14 years old.

The other is a 1973 Davidoff given to me by a friend.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

A very rare Bolivar RE that Oldsailor gave to me...Thanks again :tu:ss


----------



## dizedean (Jan 26, 2008)

I am a relatively new smoker, so most of my sticks are just regular production smokes.
I am the only one in my family or friends who smokes so no chance of being gifted anything special.
So, I did buy (3) Cohiba, Siglo VI from '03. I have been told this is a special smoke. 
So I am waiting for the right moment to fire it up. :cb


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

My most prized cigar was given to me in a box pass by Da Klugs. It is a 1984 Montecristo. I am saving it for my brother's birthday next year. He will turn 25 on May 8th so I thought he should enjoy a 25 year old smoke! 


Jay


----------



## heartbeat427 (Jul 26, 2008)

well its probably a little low rent but mine is probably the CAO Sopranos Tony that I have followed by either my Graycliff 1666 or my Gurka Warlord


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

I picked up something interesting (didn't know it at the time) in Cuba. It's a Habanos Seleccion Robustos. 5 Robustos from five different brand (Cohiba, MC, Partagas, RyJ, HdM). The MC and RyJ are rare because those brands do not normally make Robustos.

The set comes in an unvarnished wooden travel humi.

This one was stamped in Jan., so I'm going to try to hold on to them for another year or so.

If I had my time back, I would also have picked up the Seleccion Pyramides.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

kayaker said:


> I picked up something interesting (didn't know it at the time) in Cuba. It's a Habanos Seleccion Robustos. 5 Robustos from five different brand (Cohiba, MC, Partagas, RyJ, HdM). The MC and RyJ are rare because those brands do not normally make Robustos.


The Monte and RyJ robustos are not what I would call "rare".

The Montecristo 2000 EL is a robusto and may be difficult to find but they are out there. There is also the Montecristo 2006 EL which is a robusto. Also, the current production Edmundo, while not technically a robusto, is very close (5.3 x 52)

The RyJ 2001 EL is also a robusto. Also, the RyJ Escudos (2007 EL) is close to a robusto (5.5 x 50)


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Honestly....everytime I get gifted something new it's a prized cigar...right now I've got a humi full of stuff I can't wait to dig into!


----------



## dentonparrots (Aug 19, 2008)

I was kindly gave some Dunhill Don Candido 501's from around 1963. I'm waiting for a good occasion as an excuse to light one up...I might marry her just for that sole reason!


----------



## InBetweenTheLines (Jul 13, 2008)

Bolivar gold labels that just fell into my hands from a German cigar store


----------



## zipa (May 24, 2008)

pnoon said:


> The RyJ 2001 EL is also a robusto. Also, the RyJ Escudos (2007 EL) is close to a robusto (5.5 x 50)


RyJ also makes the Excibicion no. 4 and the Short Churchill, both of which are rather "robustoesque"...


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

dentonparrots said:


> I was kindly gave some Dunhill Don Candido 501's from around 1963. I'm waiting for a good occasion as an excuse to light one up...I might marry her just for that sole reason!


Not sure the right occasion will ever come up to smoke such a beautiful cigar. Just smoke'm :tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Mine is an El Rico Habano specially blended for Ernesto Carillo and given to me by Ernesto Carillo.

MCS


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

pnoon said:


> The Monte and RyJ robustos are not what I would call "rare".


Well, I don't really know much about it all. Just read the promo description on a site that carries those samplers. I guess rare is a strong word when you really get into the world of cigs.

I'll choose my words more carefully next time.:tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

kayaker said:


> Well, I don't really know much about it all. Just read the promo description on a site that carries those samplers. I guess rare is a strong word when you really get into the world of cigs.
> 
> I'll choose my words more carefully next time.:tu


No problem. I just didn't want you or anyone else to be under any misconceptions regarding these cigars.


----------



## wattsd (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a couple of 1967 Zino Moulton Cadets (rothschild) that I got off of a "friend". I have smoked a couple and they are very smooth/creamy. Not sure if these are hard to find or not, but I can probably get more if anyone wants to try one. :tu

Its strange smoking a cigar that hasn't had hands on it since '67.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Most prized cigars in my collection are:

Brazilian Label from cigar.com gifted to me by CPT Mac (lawdog_13)

Cuesta-Rey Centenario gifted to me by Jason (Av8tor152d)

70's Party 898 NV gifted to me by Tom (icehog3)


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

pnoon said:


> No problem. I just didn't want you or anyone else to be under any misconceptions regarding these cigars.


What a ballbreaker :r Don't worry, you're in good company with me - I'm all about the facts.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

macms said:


> Most prized cigars in my collection are:
> 
> Brazilian Label from cigar.com gifted to me by CPT Mac (lawdog_13)
> 
> ...


I am honored to be on that list, Fred.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

macms said:


> Most prized cigars in my collection are:
> 
> Brazilian Label from cigar.com gifted to me by CPT Mac (lawdog_13)
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Fred......no room on the list for the "Angry Elf" I sent you. You guys wouldn't know a great cigar if it bit you on the ass. :ss


----------



## CohibaMan (Aug 18, 2008)

Well my modest humi doesn't have many yet but I'm going to have to go with my Cohiba Sigalo V. They are so so very smooth with a wonderful flavour.

Yes, I'm Canadian, hehehehe.

(I believe this post is cool with all the rules to do with posting about Cuban's, if not feel free to edit.)


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Probaly the two 2006 GOF Carlito Double Robustos I just got


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

macms said:


> Most prized cigars in my collection are:
> 
> Brazilian Label from cigar.com gifted to me by CPT Mac (lawdog_13)
> 
> ...


Got one of those 70's 898 NV's from icehog3 in a Harley T-Shirt pass and smoked it while watching the U.S. Open Golf tourney this year. When you decide to light it up you will not be disappointed. Amazing cigar.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a few rare and expensive ones but I would say any and all of the cigars that have been given to me by my friends/family here at CS are the most prized. At least the ones that havn't burned up yet. :ss


----------

